# do ppl think your crazy for wanting/owning more than one?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I get told that I'm crazy. Why? You already got one. Why is it so insane to want or have a second dog? and for some of you.. third, fourth or more? 

We can afford to feed them, we have the room for them to play. Yeah, our house is a little on the small side, but if they need to burn off some energy, we got 2 1/2 acres. 

Yeah, it's a lot of dog hair, lots of poop, but SOOO MUCH LOVE.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My mother in law thought we were SO CRAZY when we got our 2nd one. I really just wanted Nellie to have a brother. We could afford it and the hair\sheding is just something we learn to live with. I would have a 3rd one right now IF we had the room in the house. But we don't. I think some people just don't get it. They don't understand the love and kindness you get from a GSD. I was raised with Aussies. Nellie was my 1st GSD. I will never have another breed of dog. They are so amazing and if I had the time and money I would have 100 of them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My mom gives me crap every time I get another animal. 

She doesn't understand that I want indoor cats (she has 2 outside cats)

She thinks one cat is enough, I have 3

She thought I was stupid when I went and got Sinister.

When I told her I want another GSD she said I was absolutely ridiculous and that I am obsessed.

I have 3 cats and 1 dog

If I have the love, money, room and time for another why cant I get one without the rude comments?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, if you don't ask people to hekp you feed and care for your animals why do people butt in with their opinions? I have 6 dogs, 2 indoor cats and 6 horses, yeah it's a fulltime job, but I do it, no one else and I don't ask for help.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, my hubs is leaving the whole getting another dog up to me. He doesn't really care one way or another, and he knows that I do all the work. He takes her out at night to go potty before bed. Other than that, she's all me. He also feels that it's no one elses business if we get another one. Our house, our dogs. Our choice. still, it's annoying.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I have 9 dogs 5 cats plus 2 baby kittens and a turtle. As long as me and DH manage and every one has shots sees the vet when sick and is fed and healty. But I get the yall are stupid to have that many animals. ALL THE TIME. Ya maybe but I can't choose one over the other. Anymore that a mother could choose between her kids. And I won't do it eather so stupid tho we may be our animals are happy healty and spoild. so I'm stupid with a lot of love!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to eventually end up with 3 GSD's and 3 cats.



*sigh* HEAVEN :gsdhead:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

No cats here. Zeva hates them and my son is very allergic to them. I might be putting down a deposit this Friday or weekend, depending on when she calls on a pup. Should prove to be an interesting June to say the least!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in awe of people who have more than one dog! My one wears me out!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Lola1969 said:


> I'm in awe of people who have more than one dog! My one wears me out!


I thought the same thing until we got Ace. It brought out a side of Nellie we had never seen before. They crack me up. So funny together.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a little worried about getting up in the middle of the night to let this one out to pee. Zeva was past that age when we got her. I think, it's only for like a month and it's Summer by then. Shouldn't' be too bad.. right??? RIGHT? 

I had a dream last night of a name and now, for the life of me, I can't remember it  I'm so sad!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> I thought the same thing until we got Ace. It brought out a side of Nellie we had never seen before. They crack me up. So funny together.



There really is something beautiful about watching two dogs roll around on the ground chewing on each other isn't there? It's just so innocent and pure joy on their faces. LOVE IT.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

I have 4 dogs and 1 cat. It is a blast having them all. The cat mainly sticks to herself anyways except she does enjoy tormenting my pups! 

I grew up in a house with at least 2 "inside" cats and who knows how many outside strays that my parents fed lol. We also had only 1 dog at a time when I was younger. 

I do not understand why some people act the way the do about having so many animals. The unconditional love you get from them can not be beat. Except the love of your kids, but I have yet to go down that road.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lola1969 said:


> I'm in awe of people who have more than one dog! My one wears me out!


Hey nothing tires out a dog like another dog!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lin said:


> Hey nothing tires out a dog like another dog!!


Exactly!
My last dog died suddenly so we adopted a 3 year old dog last year to potty train our "future unascertained puppy" (now Jax). 
Jax was completely potty trained at 9 weeks and now at 12 weeks runs around like the big dogs in a small body with big floppy feet... it's the cutest thing... the second dog is so much less work that the first one


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping is that Zeva can show this pup to go potty outside. Help to speed along the training process, but I'm not really holding my breath, truthfully. Guess we'll see


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes, an older dog can be really helpful with house breaking. esp as far as teaching how to "signal"' the people. 

People thought I was crazy long before my second dog..... mine live in the house, I even took a rabbit and a rat to the vet. lol


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too I hear it from my mother all the time and my MIL!!!! PIAs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No one really pays us much mind anymore...three cats, two dogs. If we ever got a third dog I don't think anyone would be suprised. They know they're well taken care of, loved and pampered. If we couldn't afford it or were neglectful I HOPE someone would say something, but since that's not the case, they can mind their own bees-wax!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Dainerra said:


> yes, an older dog can be really helpful with house breaking. esp as far as teaching how to "signal"' the people.
> 
> People thought I was crazy long before my second dog..... mine live in the house, I even took a rabbit and a rat to the vet. lol


When I first started fostering Italian Greyhounds (the most common reason to be in rescue is failure to potty train) I took them out separately from my dogs for potty trips. Later I realized when I let them out with my dogs they would run out and potty right away and I wouldn't have to stand around for ages! 

I've always taken pets like rabbits and rats to the vet when needed. Especially rats with their tendency for URI! It drives me nuts when people think the size of the pet or cost to "replace" it should dictate how important it is to you and the veterinary care it receives.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 2 cats (inside) and Molly, I used to have 2 dogs with my 2 cats and when Molly Moo is older (lots older lol) I will be looking to add another to my fur family  The only negative comments I have had are from family concerned that my elderly felines probably wouldn't like to go through the stress! I think I do a fairly good job of letting them have their time alone though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nobody THINKS I am crazy. They know.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

my hubs says I'm obsessed and I need to chill.


----------



## rosiejosie (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, my mum thought we were mad when we got our second dog "those bloody dogs, they'll tie you down, take up all your time" then we got a third, a lot of people asked why, and mum said "why don't you just have a baby"! LOL. Have to say though, 3 is much more difficult than 2, and this puppy has been more difficult than the last. But it's all made worthwhile hen you come home and the greet you with woofs and squeals and hugs and kisses and wiggly wiggles across the living room, or when you have cuddles on the bed and they try to wash your face for you, and when you go for a game of fetch and you see how happy their little faces are, or when they all play together in the house and you get to watch how crazy and wierd dogs are. And their personalities are all so different, each adds something new to the house that you just couldn't do without!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yup, I am told to sell my other two dogs all the time...


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Nah, people don't think we're crazy for wanting more than one dog. Maybe because we've always had two, so they're just accustomed to it. 

And really, two is no more work than one. And when I think about it, three is not much more trouble than two. We've had three dogs in our home before. But the $$ cost is more with each dog. And really that's all that keeps me from getting another dog-the cost of vet care, grooming & feeding.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the part that floors people is that we rent.. we have a guinea pig. 2 GSDs. 2 rabbits. and 6 chickens. I love our landlord. lol


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Lin said:


> When I first started fostering Italian Greyhounds (the most common reason to be in rescue is failure to potty train) I took them out separately from my dogs for potty trips. Later I realized when I let them out with my dogs they would run out and potty right away and I wouldn't have to stand around for ages!
> 
> I've always taken pets like rabbits and rats to the vet when needed. Especially rats with their tendency for URI! It drives me nuts when people think the size of the pet or cost to "replace" it should dictate how important it is to you and the veterinary care it receives.


I once took a pet mouse to the vet to be put down. It had a tumor that was gross and causing it alot of trouble...

I got a lot of crap from friends/family for that...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want another dog, but we kinda don't have the room or time for a 3rd dog.=( 

I volunteer at the shelter and always come home asking if we can adopt this dog and that dog. I always get "Jessica, we know you love the dogs and cats, but we just don't have time and money to take on another dog."
or "Jessica, you got 2 dogs at home."

Basically, my parents think I am nuts.lol


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

jeng0304 said:


> I once took a pet mouse to the vet to be put down. It had a tumor that was gross and causing it alot of trouble...
> 
> I got a lot of crap from friends/family for that...


 
LOL!!! I hear you! I got a free chick with a sack of feed and raised her in my stable, she was trampled by one of the horses and I was heartbroken, so I rushed her to ER where they amputated her crushed leg and put her in ICU for 3 days, the .25 chick ended up running me a 795.00 vet bill!!!! :crazy:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Your not crazy, my house is only about 1,000 sq feet and now we have 3. Two was cool, but 3 is for me! I have it easy now, the older dogs help with raising the baby. If it was up to me I'd have a whole lot more.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

*I* Think I'm crazy. I'm scared... I'm loosing sleep. I know I want him but the wait is killing me. I'm still getting told that I'm crazy.. whatev... My house, my life, my dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd love to get another GSD - but I owe it to my older Golden to wait. I don't think he could take another bundle of joy. But I've learned so much from this forum, I really know what I want next time.....

I have to be at the office at 7:00 a.m. I get up between 4:00 am & 4:15 am. I have a lot of critters that I have to take care of before I get to work. I mostly get people asking me if I'm crazy for getting up that early.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh I got it all the time with one dog! Nonetheless when I got Benji everyone thought I was beyond crazy. Although some of it had to do with the fact taht I was in college when I got Meega. 

My parents loved it that I had a dog especially a GSD since I live alone and it kept me out of trouble while in school!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Trina said:


> And really, two is no more work than one. And when I think about it, three is not much more trouble than two.


To me three is certainly different from having just two! :crazy: When it was just Cody, Isa, and me, I could spend all day sleeping, didn't have to watch them too closely for fear they might get into something, I didn't have to exercise them every day twice a day, I didn't have to buy gates to keep them away from the cats, I spent less on food, etc lol. Adding a third dog really made a difference to a pack of two, at least for here. I also think it's because of Akbar's lines. He's always on the go, always searching to get into something, and is just plain stubborn. If he wants something he will work at it for a long time to get what ever it is. 

I think owning two is just fine but three is ok. I had a poodle so we had 4 dogs but she died in November. We have 4 cats, the two sisters are seniors and sometimes Serenity get's the crap scared out of her by Akbar when he jumps on the counter for her, haven't been able to brake that habbit of his...

I don't think anyone thinks I'm crazy for owning the amount of animals I do, oh wait my dad, lol. I'm surrounded by dog lovers so no one besides my dad thinks I'm crazy for owning a lot of animals.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Trina*  
_And really, two is no more work than one. And when I think about it, three is not much more trouble than two._



mjbgsd said:


> To me three is certainly different from having just two! :crazy:


No doubt, it all depends on the dogs. We had a 12 yo Akita, 2.5 yo mixed breed (Tora), and a 10 week old GSD puppy (Klaus) The two older dogs were well established in the household and easy to take care of. The pup was actually really good considering he was just a baby, but the 2.5 yo played with him and he seemed to learn quickly perhaps because of the two older dogs. Unfortunately, we had to put the Akita down about a month after we brought the pup home.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 3 dogs at the moment: that's the legal limit where I live without a kennel license. To me, it seems natural to have them all...I love to watch them play, sleep, etc. We walk 2 miles every day together, they run together at the park and swim at the lake, plus they all get one-on-one training and "car ride/pet store" outings. I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm still confused as to how I managed to get down to only one cat in the house, though...I usually have 2 or 3...hmmmm time to check out the rescues!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

blahh, wrong topic LOL


----------



## strayhare (May 15, 2010)

I presently have Two dogs a GSD that is mine and a Border Collie/springer spaniel Mix my sons but care falls onto my lap. I love the dogs and I would get another in a heart beat. My husband looks at me with my favorite sweater and just shakes his head(because of the hair) but I tell him it is worth every minute of it. I don't mind giving up doing something for my dogs either If they can't go I really don't need to either. I know they are true to the love they give me not just something to pass the time.


----------

